# Snorting Orals......



## Ravager (Apr 5, 2011)

Would there be any benefit to snorting D-Bol or any other 17AA orals to get more of the drug into the bloodstream bypassing the liver's first pass?


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 5, 2011)

Your a very weird dude.... You don't snort AAS, this isn't a crackhead forum.


----------



## BigBird (Apr 5, 2011)

(searching for a response)...


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 5, 2011)

Have you tried anally? Another way to bypass your liver.


----------



## AZGOLDSMEMBER86 (Apr 5, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Have you tried anally? Another way to bypass your liver.


----------



## OUTLAW01 (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## BigBird (Apr 5, 2011)

Injecting into your retina will ensure the dose gets maximized as quickly and efficiently as possible into your hypothalymus.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 5, 2011)

The pee hole might work too.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 5, 2011)

JFC and you wonder where the bad rap comes from


----------



## SFW (Apr 5, 2011)

Throw that pink heart in your glass pipe and blaze it up!


----------



## chemari (Apr 5, 2011)

Holy crap!!!!!!!!!

Have you ever realized the big ammount of powder to snort?

Because you will crush the pills first, Won't you?


----------



## Vick (Apr 5, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Have you tried anally? Another way to bypass your liver.


You got a point. My buddy has to take a breathalyzer to start his truck so he soaks Baccardi 151 in a tampon and puts it in his ass lmao Just sayin.
Back in the day all the girls were bbqin with E lol


----------



## nyf1nest (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## blergs. (Apr 5, 2011)

Ravager said:


> Would there be any benefit to snorting D-Bol or any other 17AA orals to get more of the drug into the bloodstream bypassing the liver's first pass?



yah go sniff pills full of fillers your nazel cannels will love it.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ow. 

I had a friend who tried sticking coke up his peehole to make sex better.

It didn't.


----------



## cthulhu33 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow. Enough said. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolfan84 (Apr 5, 2011)

Worst thread...ever?


----------



## blergs. (Apr 5, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Ow.
> 
> I had a friend who tried sticking coke up his peehole to make sex better.
> 
> It didn't.


yah it will only nube it WTF whome wants that? i mean unless its cuzz you only last 30 seconds then i guess you could rub some on.


----------



## Ravager (Apr 5, 2011)

LOL...

A little off base... I have a friend who was telling me that he used to snort pain killers.

I was honestly more curious of the science behind it.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ravager said:


> LOL...
> 
> A little off base... I have a friend who was telling me that he used to snort pain killers.
> 
> I was honestly more curious of the science behind it.


 
lol painkillers and AAS are two different beasts.


----------



## yurpimpdaddi (Apr 5, 2011)

halarious post... cant be serious...


----------



## stazilla (Apr 5, 2011)

I crush my DBOL and dilute in a 1/2 gallon of warm water. Then administer via enema bottle....it doesnt do me any good but its fun doing somersaults while  i shit my pants.


----------



## evanps (Apr 5, 2011)

Ravager said:


> LOL...
> 
> A little off base... I have a friend who was telling me that he used to snort pain killers.
> 
> I was honestly more curious of the science behind it.





bahaha dude this is the stupidest damn thing I've ever heard of but ur curiosity is a good thing so i'll throw you a bone...... 

Technical term is "insufflation". A route of drug administration that's actually legit in some circumstances. Elicit drugs are used this way because of the quick absorption rate through the mucous membranes of the nasal sinuses. pretty similar to the effect of sublingual (under the tongue) administration. Plus there's the added effect of possibly aiding the drug in passing the blood-brain barrier..... yeah ur brain has a gate system.... Thing is some drugs need the liver metabolism of the "first pass" to be active so snorting an oral steroid is not only just blatantly stupid but probably isn't going to give u any real benefit...... bahaha maybe cheque drops. I bet that's how Ferrigno prepped for Hulk episodes.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 5, 2011)

stazilla said:


> I crush my DBOL and dilute in a 1/2 gallon of warm water. Then administer via enema bottle....it doesnt do me any good but its fun doing somersaults while  i shit my pants.



Pix or it didn't happen.


----------



## Imosted (Apr 5, 2011)

To answer your question, Dbol would be Hard to snort, you need to snort at least 2 pills at a time 2-3 times a day...anyways after the first pill your nose would be plugged for at least couple of days so it is impossible to use that way, i used to party alot and snorted extacy all the time same idea as cocaine but harder on your nose...


----------



## SFW (Apr 5, 2011)

sassy is a fuckin freak!


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Not a good idea.   Don't try this at home.


----------



## Stoner1 (Apr 5, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Pix or it didn't happen.



My favorite #


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 5, 2011)

Snort, Snort. Bro that was some good ass dbol. I've got that dbol high.


----------



## Built (Apr 5, 2011)

In Canada, we rail test-base all the time. Of course we do.


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 5, 2011)

SFW said:


> Throw that pink heart in your glass pipe and blaze it up!



Anyway right....I never post but really


----------



## IanM4208 (Apr 5, 2011)

That would make ur nose SWOLE!!! U would have to convert to Judaism!


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 5, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> The pee hole might work too.


 

you said pee hole,


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 5, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Snort, Snort. Bro that was some good ass dbol. I've got that dbol high.


 
I think thats what killed Elvis


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 5, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> I think thats what killed Elvis



Prob, snorting dbol has it effects that some cannot handle. I was thinking of snorting test to bypass the long ester wait, think it'd work? 

I did a quick google search and it looks like this isn't the first dumbass to ask this. OP, are you one of those people who jumps off a bridge if someone else does? From your post, answer points to YES.


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 5, 2011)

I know some guys who were heavily addicted to AAS and their livers were DESTROYED so they snorted their orals so they didnt have to stop.  They are currently not doing too well.  One is in jail and the other ended up in the hospital with severe liver damage. lol just swallow them bro


----------



## themoreyouknow (Apr 5, 2011)

i prefer to dilute it in some tap water and inject straight into my testicles...fires me up!!


----------



## Built (Apr 5, 2011)

Snorting, pinning or smearing it on your body in a transdermal won't protect your liver. The drug is already methylated; your liver will still have to deal with that part.  The only way insufflation, injection or transdermal absorption will save you is if you use the free, base hormone. In other words, methyltestosterone in a transdermal still leaves your liver dealing with the methyl group, but testosterone base in a transdermal does not. 

This is the same problem with Winstrol (stanozolol) btw. Oral or by injection, it's still C-17 methylated - which is why, unlike other IM steroids, Winstrol is hepatoxic, even when injected.  The only advantage to injecting it is increased bioavailability.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 5, 2011)

themoreyouknow said:


> i prefer to dilute it in some tap water and inject straight into my testicles...fires me up!!




GMO is gonna be pissed that you jacked his avitar.....


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 5, 2011)

This is correct ^^. If the the steroid is 17AA it does not matter which route of delivery you use, it will still take a toll on the liver.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 5, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> Snort, Snort. Bro that was some good ass dbol. I've got that dbol high.




Do you mean good "ass dbol" or good-ass dbol?


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 5, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> Have you tried anally? Another way to bypass your liver.



NOOOOO its poison HURRY let me help u get it outa there


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 5, 2011)

Y'all are throwed the fuck off lol.Now go treat ya nose


----------



## Big Pimpin (Apr 6, 2011)

Built said:


> Snorting, pinning or smearing it on your body in a transdermal won't protect your liver. The drug is already methylated; your liver will still have to deal with that part.  The only way insufflation, injection or transdermal absorption will save you is if you use the free, base hormone. In other words, methyltestosterone in a transdermal still leaves your liver dealing with the methyl group, but testosterone base in a transdermal does not.
> 
> This is the same problem with Winstrol (stanozolol) btw. Oral or by injection, it's still C-17 methylated - which is why, unlike other IM steroids, Winstrol is hepatoxic, even when injected.  The only advantage to injecting it is increased bioavailability.




Nevermind


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 6, 2011)

Wwow, wtf, lol you people crack me up


----------



## CG (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome.  No. But still awesome 

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 6, 2011)

Dolfan84 said:


> Worst thread...ever?



I disagree, I never laughed so hard at a thread.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 6, 2011)

Id try beating the bishop, with some transdermals


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 6, 2011)

Crush them up onto a spoon, disolve it over heat and mainline it with a slin pin. Another option would be to administer the orals intra-anally for optimum anabolic effect. Neither of these methods would bypass the liver however they are both much more enjoyable for the recipient.


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 6, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Crush them up onto a spoon, disolve it over heat and mainline it with a slin pin. Another option would be to administer the orals intra-anally for optimum anabolic effect. Neither of these methods would bypass the liver however they are both much more enjoyable for the recipient.



Probably depends on the filler .. it could burn ye olde sphincter.


----------



## chemari (Apr 7, 2011)

themoreyouknow said:


> i prefer to dilute it in some tap water and inject straight into my testicles...fires me up!!



That's what some use to call "D-Balls" Right?


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 10, 2011)

Do you know Charley Sheen?


----------



## redz (Apr 10, 2011)

Best idea ever....


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 10, 2011)

If you snort orals, the half life is longer since it's stuck inside your nose for days.

GICH!


----------



## manbag83 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think you would retain the concentration of the dbol since its not digested, but yes the liver still suffers and i think the half life would actually be less.  But i have to agree with most...  This is a moronic idea and you should punch yourself in the scrotum just for asking it.





Bigb21084 said:


> Do you know Charley Sheen?



I wish!  I want some tiger blood!  I heard chuck norris has tiger blood also!


----------



## Bigb21084 (Apr 11, 2011)

Lol, manbag your funnier then shit!


----------

